# Antivirus buenos y más buenos ¿cual de estos es el mejor?



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 18, 2009)

Reciente se ha tratado algo sobre los antivirus, pero muy por encima. Así que mi pregunta va en ese sentido, de los antivirus que más se usan cual de ellos es el mejor y porque se considera así?
Permitenos conocer tu experiencia en ellos, si los has usado!

El enlace siguiente nos lleva a una lista de internet donde están los supuestos mejores, no te dejes influenciar por ellos!!

http://www.luchoedu.org/antivirus/lista-de-los-mejores-antivirus/

Recuerda que se pide tu experiencia, no lo que nos dicen que es mejor..

Se que existen muchos más pero para empezar, les parecen estos de esta encuesta?

Click..


----------



## lubeck (Nov 18, 2009)

Desde que tengo internet habia manejado Panda que viene con el servicio prodigy de la rep mexicana y no estaba muy convecido... hace casi un año me cambie a kaspersky y me detecto amezas que panda no habia detectado y desde entonces me quede con el.... y hasta ahora mis equipos no presentan grandes problemas, no he cambiado sistemas ni he notado lentitud...
Saludos..


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 18, 2009)

Kaspersky... ahhh, es sin duda uno de los mejores, pero cuidado, te puede dejar con una sensación de que te ocupa tooooda tu PC. Utiliza muchos recursos pero vale la pena.
Con 512Mb de ram sales bien en una pc basica como la de los cibercafés.

saludos!!!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 18, 2009)

Panda... recuerdo que lo use un tiempo y sucedía que me reseteaba la maquina cuando abria no se que programa, cada ves que lo hacia se reseteaba y cuando reiniciaba nuevamente ya podía trabajar con el programa sin inconvenientes, pero eso molestaba mucho y lo quite.

Entonces use el PC Cillin y me funciono un buen rato, pero como no la tenía conectada a la red nunca se actualizó. Cambié posteriormente a Norton pero la cosa de la falta de conección implico que no se actualizara.

Ahora uso otra maquina, que empezó usando el McAfee, pero lo cambié porque constantemente me pedía que lo reinstalara. Un buen día se me quedo colgada y no arrancaba. La mandé formatear y listo uso el ESET y se actualiza todos los días por hasta 15 años, y es fecha que todo funciona bien. A escepción de esos pequeños inconvenientes.

Click..


----------



## agustinzzz (Nov 18, 2009)

De mi experiencia personal, usé casi todos los de la lista menos *Kaspersky *(del cual e recibido excelentes referencias) y *Avast*.

Del resto:
*McAfee:* Veloz pero no detecta casi nada
*ESET NOD:* es el que tengo hace aproximadamente 2 años y nunca tuve problemas. Me detecto todo y consume muy pocos recursos.
*Panda:* Lento y detecta bien algunas, pero no todas las cosas.
*Norton:* Lento, te consume muchísimos recursos y ciertamente recomiendo desinstalarlo para que no borre programas que funcionan bien...
*Avira: *Lo instalé y lo desinstalé al otro día porque en cuanto me conecté en Internet, ya me había entrado un virus...

Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 18, 2009)

Te dejo otra lista, me base en ella para comprar la licencia del antivirus que tengo ahora.

http://anti-virus-software-review.toptenreviews.com/

Voto por el Bitdefender, tiene muchas funciones, ademas de un precio competitivo.

Recomiendo el Malwarebytes para buscar y eliminar software malicioso, es gratis y efectivo.

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 18, 2009)

*ESET NOD32* 

Mi pc tiene fecha de facturación de compra el 17 de mayo de 2006, hasta la noche de hoy nunca formateada y siempre con el antivirus NOD32. Ningún daño de software, todo en perfecto estado salvo por la licencia del Microsoft Office. Muchas personas tienden a hablar mal de Windows  por equis cosa. Sin duda alguna yo "por ahora" no tengo nada que decir, cero quejas. 

Sea subjetivo o no, es mi caso personal tanto con Windows XP como con el NOD32.


----------



## MasCalambres (Nov 18, 2009)

Hola 

Yo he probado varios de esa lista, antes de pasarme a linux, pero el mejor de todos con diferencia es el AVG.

A dia de hoy, a pesar de que es un antivirus GRATUITO, es el mas fácil de usar y el que menos consume recursos, y también incorpora una herramienta para eliminar el Spyware

Uno de los problemas que tienen esos antivirus es que no detectan bien, o a veces dan falsos positivos, cosa que con el motor que incorpora el AVG no pasa

Yo desde que lo probé en los equipos que tengo en el curro no he vuelta a comprar un antivirus.

Y si no me creéis probarlo, es tan facil como eso.

AVG Free 9

http://free.avg.com/es-es/1

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 20, 2009)

En la primera visita pase por alto este comentario del autor de la liga que coloco cronos en su primer post...


> En fin considero que el mejor antivirus comienza por el usuario, debes aprender a navegar y saber donde te metes y que te bajas de internet


En realidad esta nota  y el obtener software original garantiza, mas que cualquier antivirus, el que tu maquina este protejida.... o ¿no?
Saludos...


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 20, 2009)

Se refiere a que tipo de usuario eres, o somos, pues si estamos buscando una infección por virus, pues te metes sin protección a donde sea. Que quiero decir, que siempre debemos tener algo de certeza de confianza del lugar al que entramos. Ya se trate para bajar archivos, musica etc., o navegar por la internet.

Hagamoslo con protección y con la confianza de nuestras incursiones en la red.
Prevenir es salud informatica...

  ...

Click


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 20, 2009)

Yo, por ejemplo, desactivo mi antivirus cuando me pongo a navegar por internet en lugares peligrosos y cuando meto memorias USB. Pero cuando navego en Foros de electrónica y lugares de confianza no hace falta activarlo ya que se vuelve un poco lento el sistema en general.


Saludos!!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 20, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo, por ejemplo, desactivo mi antivirus cuando me pongo a navegar por internet en lugares peligrosos y cuando meto memorias USB. Pero cuando navego en Foros de electrónica y lugares de confianza no hace falta activarlo ya que se vuelve un poco lento el sistema en general.
> 
> 
> Saludos!!


 
...
De eso estoy hablando... jajaja...

Click..


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 20, 2009)

ok, ok, le pondre condon a mi pendrive cuando la meta en una maquina de dudosa categoria


----------



## electrodan (Nov 21, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> *Yo, por ejemplo, desactivo mi antivirus cuando me pongo a navegar por internet* en lugares peligrosos y cuando meto memorias USB. Pero cuando navego en Foros de electrónica y lugares de confianza no hace falta activarlo ya que se vuelve un poco lento el sistema en general.
> 
> 
> Saludos!!


¿Valentía?
(un poco de basura pa' que pase el filtro)


----------



## puck (Nov 24, 2009)

elegi nod, pero no sé, nunca me detecta TODO. Peor está bueno porque no come recursos y eso


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 24, 2009)

todos somos suceptibles a los virus, no hay que tratar de evitarlos hay que ser menos propensos a ellos

(no, no es un mensaje del sector salud)


----------



## saiwor (Nov 24, 2009)

> Antivirus buenos y más buenos ¿cual de estos es el mejor?


 
Yo actualmente estoy con avira,,, a pesar de los otros antivirus que trabaje,,, avira es el mejor,,, detecta hasta la minima infeccion de virus en memorias USB, tambien en paginas webs y cuando descargas archivos en la red.


----------



## Vick (Nov 24, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo, por ejemplo, desactivo mi antivirus cuando me pongo a navegar por internet en lugares peligrosos y cuando meto memorias USB.



Este muchacho es todo un kamikaze...   

Yo también me quedo con avira, he probado ya varios y algunos no me convencen del todo...

El avira es muy bueno me ha detectado muchos virus, y los bloquea muy bien para que no hagan daño, es muy ligero, no notas su presencia en la PC (al contrario de otros que ocupan muchos recursos) tiene buenas opciones de configuración, y por si fuera poco, tiene versión gratuita... me gusta bastante este antivirus.

Chau...


----------



## Marigel (Nov 24, 2009)

uso kasper, pero me dan ganas de cambiar a avira....


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 25, 2009)

Aun no me convenzo, leyendo uno y otro post, encuentro que hay diferencias en la preferencia de algun antivirus.

Los hay que detectan hasta en la Cookie una posible infección. Así que cada ves que entres al internet, siempre te va estar avisando de una infección, desde luego cuando entre en funcionamiento su escaneo!

Otros se mantienen a la espectativa y por eso no consumen tantos recursos, por otro lado, los que realizan un escaneo programado, lo hacen cuando menos lo esperas, calro que tu programas la tarea, pero cuando? cuando la tengas apagada para que no ralentice tu equipo? o cuando estas en pleno trabajo y usando el 99.99% de sus recursos, viendo las fotos de tu cumpleaños..? 

Alguna vez leyendo no se donde (Alz.. alz..qué? Bueno) (de esto si me acuerdo, ), decía que no hay antivirus buenos ni malos. Pues algunos tienen una u otra característica que los hace únicos.
Pero si recomendaba que se utilizara aquél que se actualizara por lo menos una vez a la semana. Pues como es sabido, por la red circula un mundo de información y virus creados por alguno que otro que se muere de aburrimiento.

Tratare de buscar más información al respecto y se los comunicaré..

Click..


----------



## lubeck (Nov 25, 2009)

Estoy deacuerdo con lo que mencionas cronos....
excepto en una cosa...



> virus creados por alguno que otro que se muere de aburrimiento


Los virus no son creados por gente aburrida.... son creados por gente estupida.... que no saben que una obra destructiva desaparece y da un poco de fama, y una obra constructiva perdura a travez de los tiempos atravezando fronteras y da respeto a su creador...


----------



## agustinzzz (Nov 25, 2009)

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> no hay antivirus buenos ni malos. Pues algunos tienen una u otra característica que los hace únicos.



Eso es cierto, yo creo que hoy en día, todos detectan todo.
Supongo que todos los antivirus deben de tener similar el motor que los hace funcionar.
Siguiendo con mi apoyo al NOD, diariamente se conecta y actualiza automáticamente.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 25, 2009)

ah caray eso sono filosofico, pero ya esta, lo puse y no suena tan mal...
saludos...


----------



## panama1974 (Nov 25, 2009)

La verdad yo utilizo avast y e visto que es muy bueno y muy raro que entre virus o spyware inclusive al descargar una actualizacion de adobe detecto un troyano y el enlace era de la misma pagina web de adobe , salu2.


----------



## Ergon (Nov 25, 2009)

Karpesky es el que yo uso y creo q me da buenos resultados


----------



## jorger (Nov 25, 2009)

Mm... yo he probado 4 de la lista.
El Kaspersky: Lo he instalado varias veces,al principio no entra nada de nada (aunque iba un poco lento el pc),pero a las pocas semanas empezaban a entrar troyanos cada 2 por 3,hasta que un día que tuve que actualizarlo,se me metieron de golpe algo así como 300 troyanos (sin exagerar),y tuve que borrarlos todos 1 por 1 conectando el disco duro a un portatil y desde ahí pasarle otro antivirus...:enfadado:.

El Avira:Si,el del paraguas...lo tuve hace ya muchos años y creo recordar que iba bien,poca cosa se metía.

El Nod 32:También iba bien las primeras semanas,pero poco despues se pasaba por alto algún troyano sin detectarlo,asi que otra vez cuando fui a actualizar se metieron otros 200 y ahi ya no tuve mas remedio que formatear el HDD :enfadado:.

El Avast:El que uso actualmente desde hace meses,no entra nada de nada y te avisa al instante,creo que es el mejor que he tenido de todos.
Desventajas:0
Mi voto: Avast
Un saludo.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 26, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> Estoy deacuerdo con lo que mencionas cronos....
> excepto en una cosa...
> 
> Los virus no son creados por gente aburrida.... son creados por gente estupida.... que no saben que una obra destructiva desaparece y da un poco de fama, y una obra constructiva perdura a travez de los tiempos atravezando fronteras y da respeto a su creador...


 
Claro!!

Pero no quise decirlo así. Porqué? Pues por una sencilla razón, es muy probable que vayamos por el mundo diciendo por aquí y por allá que alguien, o un grupo de personas son unos tales por cuales <-(@#¬$%&), en pocas palabras. Y eso puede ofender a mas de uno, y como sabes, nadie conoce tan bien a su vecino como para saber que no le ofende lo que decimos.

Chale, creo que me hago bolas, va: Creí que en el foro pudiera haber alguien que pudiera ver el comentario y sentirse ofendido. Se que hay foristas con habilidades para programar y que saben crear un virus. Pero atino más a que sea gente sin quehacer, pues sólo buscan remover el agua solo por diversión.

Y si, fue muy filosófico. Gracias por decirlo..

Click..


----------



## luisgrillo (Nov 27, 2009)

Pues ue divercion tan mas imprudente.
Muchas personas tienen archivos importantisimos en sus PC's  a los cuales les dedicas aveces hasta meses de trabajo, para que llegue algun tipo sin escrupulos y haga por "divercion" un programa el cual te destruya el trabajo de tu vida?

Esta gente no tiene el valor del RESPETO, incluso los troyanos que son menos destructivos estan hehos para invadir la privacidad de las personas...



lubeck dijo:


> Estoy deacuerdo con lo que mencionas cronos....
> excepto en una cosa...
> 
> Los virus no son creados por gente aburrida.... son creados por gente estupida.... *que no saben que una obra destructiva desaparece y da un poco de fama, y una obra constructiva perdura a travez de los tiempos* atravezando fronteras y da respeto a su creador...




Lastimosamente muchos virus son aun recordados y lo seran por su potencia para joder las pc's como lo es el virus 'I love you', 'chernobyl', 'Melissa', 'Blaster', *""**Creeper""* y muchos otros.


----------



## Polioxyde (Nov 27, 2009)

Hola:

Para mi los dos mejores son el NOD32 y el Avast. La principal diferencia es que el Avast es gratis, y ademas aparte de virus tambien detecta malware y spyware (punto flaco del NOD32).

Asi que para mi sin duda el *Avast *

Tambien debo decir que desde que tengo el Avast no he probado mas. 

Un saludo.

PD: Se me olvidaba lo mejor del Avast: cuando te dejas el volumen a tope y se actualiza a las 3 de la mañana.


----------



## unleased! (Nov 27, 2009)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> *ESET NOD32*
> 
> Mi pc tiene fecha de facturación de compra el 17 de mayo de 2006, hasta la noche de hoy nunca formateada y siempre con el antivirus NOD32. Ningún daño de software, todo en perfecto estado salvo por la licencia del Microsoft Office. Muchas personas tienden a hablar mal de Windows  por equis cosa. Sin duda alguna yo "por ahora" no tengo nada que decir, cero quejas.
> 
> Sea subjetivo o no, es mi caso personal tanto con Windows XP como con el NOD32.


Instala todo programa que veas en internet, ponte con descargas masivas en ares, emule, lphant, bitcomet e instala varios temas de conversion de "XP to Vista" como hacen muchos y le daré al sistema operativo no mas de 2 meses de vida, después se cae a pedazos.

Todo dura según el trato que se le dea....



Polioxyde dijo:


> PD: Se me olvidaba lo mejor del Avast: cuando te dejas el volumen a tope y se actualiza a las 3 de la mañana.


 La Base de datos de virus, ha sido actualizada!

A lo largo de los años he probado todo tipo de antivirus, casi todos los que hay en el mercado y, los que mejores resultados me dieron fueron el Avast y en segundo lugar el NOD32 y de los de pago me quedo sin duda con el bitdefender. Los demás o consumen mucha memoria o se dejan la mitad de virus por el camino, entre otros.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 27, 2009)

unleased! dijo:


> Instala todo programa que veas en internet, ponte con descargas masivas en ares, emule, lphant, bitcomet e instala varios temas de conversion de "XP to Vista" como hacen muchos y le daré al sistema operativo no mas de 2 meses de vida, después se cae a pedazos.
> 
> Todo dura según el trato que se le dea....



Instalar de todo no, porque no todo me gusta. Descargo lo que quiera de música de ARES, no ecucho un genero o grupo en específico, escucho de todo, desde el ROCK pesáo hasta el Vallenato/Cumbia de Colombia 

Tengo apariencia Vista en mi XP. Me meto en todas las paginas de adultos   







Adjunto una imagen del espacio libre del HDD. 






Y el NOD






PD: no encuentro algo parecido que me indique la fecha del primer inicio del Windows.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 27, 2009)

Hola Luis



> Lastimosamente muchos virus son aun recordados y lo seran por su potencia para joder las pc's como lo es el virus 'I love you', 'chernobyl', 'Melissa', 'Blaster', *""**Creeper""* y muchos otros.


A eso es precisamente a lo que yo me refiero que la obra desaparece, crea fama y solo eso.... suguramente el 100% de los antivirus estan alertas a destruirlos en cuanto aparezcan... o como paso a muchos años con el famosisimo ping-pong que aunque era inofensivo era bastante fastidioso e inclusive mas peligros que los actuales pues en esos tiempo no era muy facil encontrar el antivirus y tenias que hacer un monto de peripecias para aniquilarlo... por otro lado quien de los aqui en este tema, que aunque critiquemos al SR. Bill Gates, no lo respetamos por su creacion o por lo menos el se lo adjudica, pero en fin como haya sido se le respeta y creo que su obra aunque puede ser superada perdurara por muchismos años.... y asi como en todo los ambitos....
digamos obra destructiva Hitler y su obra... le dio fama o respeto?, su obra perduro? se siguen matando Judios en alemania?
obras constructivas Einstein y sus obras le dieron fama o respeto o ambas? y  sus obras han perdurado?.... y  asi una larga lista de comparaciones....

---------------------------------------------------------------

Por otro lado con mi comentario de decirles estupidos, en verdad fui mucho pero mucho muy decente ... y si alguien ve este comentario y ha echo un virus maligno le digo que no me merecere ninguna , ni la mas minima e insignifacante forma de respeto o admiracion... hacer esos programas es bastante risorio y para que se comparen su nivel de inteligencia a los 16 años hice mi primer programa residente en pascal sin ningun estudio y sin internet ni nada de eso, tan solo una computadora y un libro que publico Peter Norton haya por los ocheta, es todo lo que se necesita.... un libro y solo eso, en estos tiempos ya ni eso, asi que comparen el IQ de su edad con la de un niño de 16años... ese es su nivel de inteligencia... ahora si buscan algo para entretenerse y no estar aburridos este foro es una manera muy constructiva de desaburrirse o si su pasatiempo es la computacion el estudio del OPENGL o ese tipo de motores de graficas estan bastante interesantes y tienen para unos cuantos años de entretenimiento, o si  de verdad se creen unos genios hay matematicas aplicada a graficos como los Quaterniones entre otras, que estan como para no aburrirse nunca... o tu que Opinas?.... 

y como yo respeto a las personas con creatividad quienes merecen mi respeto... le voy a copiar la forma de cerrar mis posts a Cronos  , si no le molesta...

App.End


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 27, 2009)

No hay problema en la forma como cierres.

En cuanto a lo que dices, mis respetos lubeck. La creatividad siempre tiene que ser util y no al contrario.

Cerrar como lo hago me parece un honor, gracias y adelante!

Click..

P.D. Gracias también por el concepto en que me tienes lubeck, ahora tengo más responsabilidad


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 27, 2009)

Siempre me recomendaron en nod32 por su heurística, los pocos recursos que consume y lo bien que trabaja, tengo el 3.0 desde que salió

Saludos.


----------



## adolfof (Nov 30, 2009)

a mi el avira me ha sacado de muchos aprietos


----------



## panama1974 (Dic 2, 2009)

Avast home edition detecta  spyware y troyanos cosa que los demas antivirus gratuitos no tienen esa opcion , entren en la pagina de avast y veran que tienen 80 millones de usuarios , y es austriaco el antivirus , salu2.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 2, 2009)

unleased! dijo:


> Todo dura según el trato que se le dea....



Estoy de acuerdo contigo. el trato que le he dado a esta PC es mantener el antivirus actualizado. Ejecutar el CCleaner de vez en cuando para borrar cookies y reparar problemas. 

Desfragmento el Disco aprox cada 4 meses o cuando me acuerdo. Y le doy SCAN al antivirus unas 2 veces por semana a todo el disco, me voy a dormir y se queda ejecutando. Nunca apago esta PC solo cuando me voy de viaje o se va a electricidad de la red domestica. 

Y aqui encontré la feha de creacion de la carpeta Windows ubicada en la dirección *C:\WINDOWS *


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 2, 2009)

Sin duda *Yoangel Lazaro*, la rutina de exploración que has estado haciendo y porsupuesto, el que el antivirus se actualice a diario ha mantenido tu equipo en buenas condiciones desde la primera vez que arrancaste Windows (mayo de 2006).

De hecho es lo que yo hago también. Ojalá y asi se mantenga por siempre.

Haciendo un poquito de lectura, encuentro que siempre es recomendable un antivirus que se actualice continuamente, pues los creadores de antivirus de todo el mundo siempre mantienen contacto entre si para cualquier suceso. de ese modo se advierten de posibles ataques y trabajan en conjunto. Buen dato, será cierto? Espero que si..

Click..


----------



## lubeck (Dic 2, 2009)

> pues los creadores de antivirus de todo el mundo siempre mantienen contacto entre si para cualquier suceso. de ese modo se advierten de posibles ataques y trabajan en conjunto. Buen dato, será cierto?



Hablando de teorias de los creadores de antivirus.... existia el rumor hace unos años que ellos mismos hacian los virus para despues... adivinen.... les doy una pista?.....$$$$$$.... 

post.end


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 2, 2009)

no, los entes maliciosos pretenden que las empresas de antivirus les paguen por darle solucion al virus que estan creando


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 2, 2009)

Más bien, resultaba que muchos creadores de virus, de los mas dañinos, fueron contradtados por las empresas de antivirus. Justamente para resolver problemas de ese tipo.

Pero también es cierto que los hay de aquellos que venden la solución por una modica cantidad de muchos ceros antes del punto decimal.

Click..


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 2, 2009)

es en este tipo de momentos en que me fastidia no saber programacion, bueno de todos modos hacer daño no es lo mio, mas bien haria virus que atacaran los bloqueos para algunas descargas


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 6, 2009)

Helminto G. dijo:


> es en este tipo de momentos en que me fastidia no saber programacion, bueno de todos modos hacer daño no es lo mio, mas bien haria virus que atacaran los bloqueos para algunas descargas


 
A eso se le llamaría, técnicamente, "vacuna".

Pues una vacuna, en términos farmaceuticos o médicos, es un virus que le ha sido alterada su potencia infecciosa, para permitir al organismo crear anticuerpos o "antivirus". De ahí que no sea diferente el concepto usado para la tecnología digital computacional y software.

Click..


----------



## sfg88 (Dic 6, 2009)

Yo probé solo 5 antivirus.

El norton fue el primero que probe, consume muchos recursos aunque es bueno.

El kaspersky, mi segundo antivirus, es un buen antivirus, su desventaja es que tambien demanda muchos recursos aunque menos que el norton.

El nod, tengo que decir que es liviano, pero no es muy bueno detectando amenazas, tenia varios troyanos y no me los detectó.

Y el ultimo que he probado y que uso actualmente al que tambien le doy mi voto, es al AVIRA, es liviano, sus actualizacion son sencillas, consume muy poca ram (11 Mb) y ademas de que es gratuito, es la mejor opción.

Nose porque no pusiste el AVG, tambien es bueno casi igual que el Avira pero como no esta en la encuesta igual le dejo el segundo lugar.

Ah... y en cuanto a firewall nada mejor que ZoneAlarm 9 que tambien es gratuito.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 23, 2009)

Estuve pagando Norton muchos años hasta que me di cuenta de que, aparte de lento, no detectaba un troyano que posteriormente encontré con Avast...y encima,gratis.


----------



## electroandres (Dic 23, 2009)

yo tengo el avast profesional (que obiamente pague , cucu... ni yo me lo creo hahahjjaja) y realmente es el MEJOR antivirus que use.
Antes tenia el NOD32 pero resulta que por un pendrive se me metio un virus en mi maquina, con cada dispositivo usb que ponias se creaba una carpeta con un archivo .inf que no te dejaba sacar el dispositivo en forma segura... y como queria arreglarlo fui probando con varios hasta llegar a este.. la verdad, me quede impresionado por la seguridad que tiene
sus ventajas:
1) para p2p (emule, ares, limewire) si queres traficar desactivar esta defensa
2) si una pagina te quiere descargar algun virus CORTA la coneccion
3) posibilidad de escaneo a iniciar sistema (para ver si hay errores en registros)
4) Actualizaciones diarias
5) escaneo cada vez que abris un archivo (se ve como el icono de antivirus empieza a girar)
6) buena base de datos
7) Consume pocos recursos comparado a otros

creo q con las ventajas que dije, espero que lo prueben y van a ver lo que es!!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 23, 2009)

Ora si que me convenció!

Ahora tendré que consultarlo con el bolsillo y con seguridad me cambio de ropa interior. ¡No vaya a pescar un virus raro!
Jajaja.. 

Click..


----------



## alexus (Dic 23, 2009)

acabo de desinstalar el karpersky, me canso, con la lista negra, los bloqueos...


----------



## lubeck (Dic 23, 2009)

> acabo de desinstalar el karpersky


yo tambien quite kasper.... puse avira y parece funcionar bien...

Yo lo que les recomendaria es que eviten pagar por ese servicio... mi punto de vista es....
1.-porque tengo que pagar por algo por lo que no deberia pagar.
2.-porque fomentar un negocio que no deberia existir.

es decir ¿porque es negocio la droga? R.-porque hay quien la compra
¿porque es negocio la pornografia incluso la infantil? R.- porque hay quien la pague
¿porque hay virus?R.- porque hay quien pague los antivirus.

es mas culpable quien paga esos servicios que las personas que los venden....
post.end.

p.d. como dice el dicho "Ladron que roba a ladron... cien años de perdon"


----------



## electroandres (Dic 24, 2009)

jeje, entonces debo tener como 1000 años de perdon con el tema de los antivirus  tengo siempre los profecionales y no pago ni $1


----------



## lubeck (Dic 24, 2009)

> tengo siempre los profecionales y no pago ni $1


en mi opinion... 

yo ya hasta tengo credito... en cuanto al perdon, en mi vida he pagado un centavo...
y jamas he perdido informacion importante a causa de los virus... tengo el habito de respaldar lo mas importante... tampoco me molesta reinstalar los paquetes cuando me ha pasado algo, pues reinstalo y mi trasto se hace mas veloz... le sirve de depuracion... y tampoco pago por eso... asi es que les agradezco a esos idiotas de los virus,( perdon por la palabra), el que me obliguen a depurar mis pcs, porque me da una flojera, y asi pues ni hablar lo tengo que hacer....

post.end.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 24, 2009)

Bien dicho, por tus palabras ni tienes que pedir perdón.

Si no exixtieran en el diccionario esas palabras, y las usaramos, entonces sí.

Click..


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 24, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> en mi opinion...
> 
> yo ya hasta tengo credito... en cuanto al perdon, en mi vida he pagado un centavo...
> y jamas he perdido informacion importante a causa de los virus... tengo el habito de respaldar lo mas importante... tampoco me molesta reinstalar los paquetes cuando me ha pasado algo, pues reinstalo y mi trasto se hace mas veloz... le sirve de depuracion... y tampoco pago por eso... asi es que les agradezco a esos idiotas de los virus,( perdon por la palabra), el que me obliguen a depurar mis pcs, porque me da una flojera, y asi pues ni hablar lo tengo que hacer....
> ...



Viendolo de esa manera, está muy bien.


----------



## richitard (Ene 1, 2010)

Pues la verdad hoy en dia casi nadie hace virus por ocio creanmelo, por lo general es por sacar dinero, o desprestigiar algun software, windows por ejemplo. Creanmelo yo lo se (aclaro que nunca he hecho algun virus). Y pues la mayor seguridad es no estarse metiendo a sitios pornos ni entrar a paginas de bancos. Yo uso de antivirus el AVG y pues no me quejo hasta ahora. 

Porque Linux ya tampoco es tan seguro como dicen, con tanta gente que ya lo empieza a usar, ya tambien comienzan a distribuirse los ataques, hay una vulnerabilidad en especial en el kernel asi que no importa que distribución utilizes.

De hecho ahi varios grupos dedicado a esto, al hacker y cracker en especial, aunque casi siempre atacan empresas grandes para joderlas pero como dicen por ahí es mejor tratar de hacer algo productivo que intentar destruir, yo prefiero meterme en la inteligencia artificial o procesamiento de imagenes y esas cosas.

Ah por cierto, por ahi lei de alguien que segun con un libro hizo un programa en Pascal, pero hace cuantos años, en realidad ahora es más díficil a comparación de años atras, pero con tantos programas ya nomas llega cualquiera a usarlos y se dice "hacker", pero el que se rifa es el que creo el programa.


----------



## lubeck (Ene 2, 2010)

Me parece que yo lo mencione....

 Hola richitard

quisiera hacer un par de acotaciones a tu comentario, y estoy de acuerdo contigo....



> Ah por cierto, por ahi lei de alguien que segun con un libro hizo un programa en Pascal, pero hace cuantos años



fue mas o menos por  1988, el libro es de Peter Norton, no recuerdo el titulo pero era uno azul y tenia un auto retrato de el con una camisa rosa y en el explicaba el uso de todas las interrupciones de un pc con ejemplos practicos, muy bueno por cierto, si mal no recuerdo para hacer un programa residente (TSR) la interrupcion es la &H27... y honestamente me lo robe de una biblioteca....



> en realidad ahora es más díficil a comparación de años atras,



 es cierto... pero antes para tener acceso a un pc o por lo menos yo tenia que recorrer      casi toda una ciudad en autobus y caminar un par de km, para que me dejaran usarla un par de hrs, y buscar informacion era una odisea, hoy si no tienes pc... que ya es muy dificil no tenerla.... vas a la esquina y entras al ciber y te puedes pasar todo el dia por unos cuantos pesos... ya lo dificil es encontrar la informacion correcta entre toda la que corre por la red...



> pero con tantos programas ya nomas llega cualquiera a usarlos y se dice "hacker", pero el que se rifa es el que creo el programa.


 

post.end.


----------



## richitard (Ene 3, 2010)

Ah pues de acuerdo contigo Lubeck, no había pensado en que era mas dificil conseguir una computadora eh. Aunque por eso me gusta mas la electronica, en la programación no puedes explotar nada =).

Por cierto, volviendo al tema me gusto AVG pero quiero probar Abast


----------



## Fortivo (Ene 3, 2010)

Hola chicos, pues yo he utilizado muchos antivirus , empezando por el primero que fue el panda antivirus , no me acuerdo de que año pero era viejito, lo he estado actualizando asta llegar a los superiores  el 2008 - 2009 que lo he probado en verciones de 30 dias y no me a gustado nada, te frenan' el pc, el karspersky no te lo frena pero pasa muchas cosas por alto..., tambien probe una vez el norton y que va, otro = que el panda... al final me vote por el avast profecional y para mi es el mejor antivirus, el avast home es gratis , el pro es pago 
((aunque de verdad os digo, yo no pago un antivirus ... porque ?? simple razon, esto de los virus y antivirus es una cadena, los mismos que inventan los mayores virus son los propios antivirus.. , hay te dicen que pueden localizarte un virus aunque no este en la bases de datos.. [[claro, si yo fabrico un virus y no lo doy a reconocer pero en la base de datos mia de mi propio antivirus le digo que tal virus llamado ''cualquier nombre'' cuando salga te lo indique como virus ... pues cojonudo ¡¡¡ asi pensaran que mi sistema es mejor antivirus del mundo, que conocen los virus antes de salir ¡¡¡  )) V_V es triste..

por eso yo nunca pago algo que sea tipo juego de localizar y destruir...XDD

un saludo chicos y larga vida al abast pro..


----------



## elpidio (Ene 11, 2010)

Yo utilizo el NOD32 y a la verdad que trabaja bien cantidad, ademas de la rapidez que es un tema que a los usuarios les preocupa un poco, pienso que no hay un antivirus que detecte todos los virus siempre se les escapa alguno aunque sea una vez al año, es una lucha cinstante contra los codigos malignos


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Ene 28, 2010)

Ok. Ojalá no me salga de la norma.

Prometi colocar información acerca de los virus y antivirus y esas cosillas.

Bueno, aquí les dejo esto, espero, que les de una idea más amplia.

El adjunto esta en Wor y es de mijo, lo trajo de la escuela!!

Click..


----------



## MVB (Ene 28, 2010)

Menos mal en Linux no existen muchas de esas cosas.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Ene 28, 2010)

Según se, es porque Linux no es tan comercial y por tanto no tiene el monopolio. Pero si así fuera, ten por seguro que tendría los mismos ataques que windows, desdeluego de acuerdo con su plataforma.

Click..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2010)

yo ase como 7 años que uso linux e probado algunos,y por suerte nunca me agarro un virus,
se que ay virus para linux pero jamas encontre uno en mi sistema ,actualmente uso mi sistema vasado en debian, lo tengo para trabajar en electronica ,navego por todos lados y sin antivirus ,ojala se animen a usar linux



CRONOS1970 dijo:


> Según se, es porque Linux no es tan comercial y por tanto no tiene el monopolio. Pero si así fuera, ten por seguro que tendría los mismos ataques que windows, desdeluego de acuerdo con su plataforma.
> 
> Click..



ay muchos progamas pagos en linux  y ay linux que  son pagos ,tambien tienen su lado comercial no tanto como windows ,


----------



## Andiamo (Ene 29, 2010)

Buenas a todos,

Lo que uno busca de un antivir, es que no consuma recursos, que te deje trabajar sin tener que chequear cosntantemente los archivos 1que uno intenta abrir, que te proteja el sistema contra virus e intrusos "gusanos, troyanos, etc" que disponga cada semana de actualizaciones para estar al día.


De muchos probados me quedo con el EPO de McAffe y dudo que haya sistema que mejor proteja a nuestro ordenador.

De todos los mencionados de la Lista, sin ofender a nadie, enpezando por el Panda y acabando por el Ruso "que es puro virus" ni regalados.

Yo de un antivir, lo considero buenisimo, cuando el sistema está tal y como se instalo su primer día, es decir que pasan los años y no se ha de formatear y, ese es mi caso con EPO, con los demás he tenido a largo plazo que restaurar todo porq no son tan buenos como pintan.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Ene 29, 2010)

> ,ojala se animen a usar linux


A mi si me agradaría cambiar a linux, en una ocasión lo intente con suse, pero por requerimientos del hardware no pude, y ya no le intente, ademas de que yo uso mucho Visual Studio de windows y tengo un par de aplicaciones echas en visual que uso para mi trabajo, entonces.... mi pregunta seria...¿ podría yo cambiar a Linux y seguir usando mis aplicaciones y visual studio?... o hay alguna versión similar para linux.... ¿cual versión me recomendarías... así como para probar que no sea muy dificil?, es que ya me tiene hasta la misma M. Windows.
post.end.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> A mi si me agradaría cambiar a linux, en una ocasión lo intente con suse, pero por requerimientos del hardware no pude, y ya no le intente, ademas de que yo uso mucho Visual Studio de windows y tengo un par de aplicaciones echas en visual que uso para mi trabajo, entonces.... mi pregunta seria...¿ podría yo cambiar a Linux y seguir usando mis aplicaciones y visual studio?... o hay alguna versión similar para linux.... ¿cual versión me recomendarías... así como para probar que no sea muy dificil?, es que ya me tiene hasta la misma M. Windows.
> post.end.


 visual studio
si existe se llama eclipse  busca en google,ubuntu , kubuntu , los  mas facil de los linux ademas tenes miles de usuarios que pueden ayudarte por si surge algun problema ademas es el mas facil que otros linux


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 29, 2010)

Avast a sacado nueva versión hace unos días, muchos cambios en la interfaz y demás, siguiendo con su versión free. Muy liviana (unos 3mb de ram), recomendable.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Feb 2, 2010)

> si existe se llama eclipse busca en google,ubuntu , kubuntu , los mas facil de los linux ademas tenes miles de usuarios que pueden ayudarte por si surge algun problema ademas es el mas facil que otros linux



Ya estoy probando linux ubuntu... la verdad... esta muy hyper mega wow, en mi pobre opinión windows es un dinosaurio.... lastima que llevaba años atascado en la prehistoria... espero poder hacer la migración de todas la aplicaciones y olvidarme de eso que se llamaba como? a si!.... windows... y espero no en mucho tiempo cambiarme a debian o suse..... gracias gustavo por el empujón a la nueva era...

  post.end.


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 8, 2010)

Vote por el Kaspersky, pero el que mejor me ha resultado, y el que uso siempre, es el AVG Free. SOLO COMO ANTIVIRUS.
Como AntiSpyware uso el Spybot.
Y si hace falta algo más, el A2 (A Squared).

El AVG, además de ser gratuito, es muy efectivo y el que más* liviano *y rápido me resultó. Es el que menos ralentiza la PC.

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.

PD: de todas maneras, en MI máquina no uso ninguno. El mejor antivirus que existe es el usuario


----------



## eleccortez (Abr 27, 2013)

que antivirus gratuito me recomiendan . y otra pregunta son efectivos ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 27, 2013)

pra windo el anti virus?


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 27, 2013)

hola... buenas mi gente .. si yo les digo que no uso antivirus hace como  un año... ustedes que me dirian ?????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 27, 2013)

yo no uso desde hace 6 años,pero uso debian


----------



## eleccortez (Abr 27, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> pra windo el anti virus?



para windows xp


----------



## Modultronic (Abr 27, 2013)

eleccortez para XP el mejor es el AVG 8.5 es liviano, proteje lo normal, no molesta para nada y es estable.Un saludo.MDT.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 27, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola... buenas mi gente .. si yo les digo que no uso antivirus hace como  un año... ustedes que me dirian ?????



Yo no uso Antivirus desde Windows 7. Digamos unos 3-4 años atrás 

Una navegación sana es más que suficiente


----------



## NEO101 (Abr 27, 2013)

Ya hace unos años que ni tengo instalado Windows, actualmente uso solamente Linux (Debian 5 en este momento).
Pero cuando usaba Windows el que más me resultaba en las máquinas que me traían para reparar/mantener, era el AVG Free, nada de cracks ni nada, la versión gratuita y punto.

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 27, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo no uso Antivirus desde Windows 7. Digamos unos 3-4 años atrás Una navegación sana es más que suficiente


 eso es justamente lo que hago.. y uso window 7.. aunque tengo otros discos con SO diferente en la misma maquina...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 27, 2013)

NEO101 dijo:


> Ya hace unos años que ni tengo instalado Windows, actualmente uso solamente Linux (Debian 5 en este momento).
> Pero cuando usaba Windows el que más me resultaba en las máquinas que me traían para reparar/mantener, era el AVG Free, nada de cracks ni nada, la versión gratuita y punto.
> 
> ¡Saludos!
> Marcelo.



en este momento tengo debian 6 ,no se rompe nunca a menos que uno mismo lo rompa


----------



## NEO101 (Abr 29, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en este momento tengo debian 6 ,no se rompe nunca a menos que uno mismo lo rompa


 
Si, tal cual, yo tengo el 5, encima versión Testing y es una roca . Lo dejo a mi sobrino que haga lo que quiera en internet, que baje cualquier cosa para el celu, y la máquina nunca un problema 

Perdón por el off-topic (de última vamos para otro lado  ) , pero, ya que te tengo a mano, pienso poner el 6.0.6 Official y no sé si instalar el AMD64 o el i386. Sigue siendo "problemático" el 64 ?

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 29, 2013)

yo tengo el 64 bit y no me dio problemas,


----------



## eleccortez (May 15, 2013)

bueno instale el antivirus free AVG y no e tenido problemas al momento .


----------



## Ratmayor (May 15, 2013)

Debido a toda mi experiencia en informática, he logrado comprobar que el mejor antivirus que existe es "FORMAT C:\" 

Pero a mis clientes les instalo Avast 8


----------



## NEO101 (May 16, 2013)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Debido a toda mi experiencia en informática, he logrado comprobar que el mejor antivirus que existe es "FORMAT C:\"


 
Mejor "format c: /u" 

Yo me olvidé de los antivirus, limpiadores de registro, defragmentadores, scandisk, antispyware, etc cuando me pasé a Linux.

Confieso que es "divertido" mirar cómo se defragmenta el disco, o limpiar el registro y "sentir" que la máquina está limpia, como cuando limpiás la habitación.... pero prefiero usar mi tiempo en otras cosas.
Además, me aburrí de que cuando aprendía a optimizar y dejar 100% como quería el SO, te lo cambiaban de nuevo. En Linux aprendo las cosas una sola vez, y mi afán de investigar lo uso para aprender NUEVAS cosas. 

¡Saludos gente! 
Marcelo.


----------



## jonciosito (May 16, 2013)

hola amigos  ami parecer el mejor o buen el que siempre me saco de apuros y de posibles formateadas fue el  Kaspersky
saludos de peru


----------

